# Brooks Brothers Slim Fit or Extra Slim Fit for an athletic physique?



## green_isle (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm considering buying some brooks ocbd's. I work out quite a bit. I have a 43" chest, 30" waist, 15.5" neck. About 15-15.5" arms. 

I'm a young guy so I prefer a more fitted shirt, but I'm worried I may be a bit too muscular for the extra slim fit. Would I be better off with the slim fit or extra slim fit?


----------



## green_isle (Oct 16, 2009)

Polo custom fit is just about perfect for me if that helps.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

I don't know if anyone is going to be able to help you without you supplying your neck size. With only a 43" chest, you could be swimming in your shirt if you have a 17.5" neck.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

I definitely recommend the slim fit. BB extra slim fit is for skinny people, not people who lift weights. Slim fit simply eliminates the bagginess and billowing of a standard BB oxford for a more fitted look, whereas extra slim fit is much narrower in the shoulders, arm holes, and sides. I strongly suspect you would find the extra slim fit to be outrageously tight.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Crazy idea: try both on and see which you like best.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Slim fit will be more akin to the Polo custom. I'm sort of half way between slim and extra slim, so I go with slim and need to keep hitting the gym!


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

I have a similar build (lots of swimming). I find that slim shirts and just too tight in the chest. I go with the traditional full cut and am much happier. But there is a lot of material around the waist (tucked to the back). As has been discussed here a million times, some (me included) like that look. Others do not.


----------



## SKooT1027 (Jun 6, 2008)

I wear the BB slim fit and have a similar build to you. I'm around a 44" chest and 33" waist. I get the 16.5/35 and they fit nicely. I could probably do a 16" neck but it's just a bit tighter than I like. The shirt tapers well into the waist. I wouldn't mind it just a bit slimmer at the bottom, but for something off the rack it's as good of a fit as I could ask for.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow. Seven posts in and no attacks on the op for not searching the archives? For what its worth, I've been reading for over a year and love rehashed questions. 

Oh yeah, and is trad the same as preppy?


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

go with the slim, but you will probably want to get it tapered at the waist.

I have a 37" chest, and a 34" waist. I wear a BB extra slim with a 15.5" neck. I still have some room in it, but I'm pretty sure it won't accommodate an extra 6" in the chest.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Definitely slim fit. Extra slim fit is just perfect for me, except it is getting a little tight around my chest and I even sized up from my regular 15.5 to 16 neck in those shirts. I am 6'1" 175lbs for reference.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree that of the two, the slim fit is the best option. The slim fit seems to be more for athletic builds while the extra slim is for genuinely lanky guys.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

green_isle said:


> Polo custom fit is just about perfect for me if that helps.


+1. The Polo custom fit is just right for my boxer/martial artist body. The BB slim fit (not extra slim) is on my list for my next shirt. I hope you will report your results.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if this will help but I wear a 44L jacket, 17.5 neck 36/37 sleeve shirt, 36 pants and the slim fit works pretty well for my build.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Slim Fit. Extra-Slim, from all I've seen, is only for guys built like me -- that is, not much at all. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

You'll be happy with the slim fit.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

For what it's worth, BB makes a "Regular Fit" shirt that falls in between the Traditional and Slim. I picked one up to try out as the Traditional is too big at the waist and the Slim can get a touch tight around the chest. Fits very well for me but they don't make them in the wide variety of the traditional and slim.

Funny note, when I asked the salesman at BB where they had the regular fit shirts he told me they only made two styles of shirt, traditional and slim. I found them myself and showed them to the guy so he would know what he was selling there. Didn't ask him if he knew they made extra-slim fit as well.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Slim fit is better suited for athletic types. At 15.5 in the neck (which is my size), I know that the BB slim fit shirt is going to measure about 46.5 inches in the chest (a little tight, but doable) and 42 in the waist (taper that, perhaps). So it will probably fit the chest and be too much in the waist,

The extra slim fit is probably going to be slimmer in the chest than the slim fit. I think it will hit about 44 or 45 inches, which would result in a near skin-tight fit at a 43 inch chest (slim/skinny fit is probably something like 4 to 6 inches more than your chest measurement, any less than that and you better have a heaping of spandex in the material).

My feeling - get the slim fit and taper it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll add to MWT's comment that I own a Regular Fit and like it even with my physique (or lack thereof). If you're not a fan of Slim Fit or think it's too trendy, this is the shirt to get.


----------



## SeaGriffin (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with slim fit too...I went it to see if I could do the closer fit (as their slim fit still has some space in the waist), I looked ridiculous in the shoulders. Their extra slim fit is for truly skinny guys, not skinny guys that have tried to look athletic. Size 40 chest/17.5 shoulder/32 waist at the moment....I am out of shape and it still fits funny in the shoulders.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

SeaGriffin: What are your neck and sleeve measurements?


----------



## CuseAlum (Aug 13, 2010)

I would echo the suggestions that slim fit would most likely be the better option given your posted measurements. This weekend I again tried the extra slim fit and without being overly muscular, it was uncomortably tight at my usual size (15 neck, 38S jacket, 31 waist).


----------



## country lawyer (Feb 2, 2008)

I got my first size small extra slim fit sport shirt this past Saturday and it is a God-send. Great job to BB, I will be getting a lot more in the future. For the first time, a shirt right off the shelf fit me perfectly. I've always worn nice clothes, but if they don't fit right, they don't look good. CuseAlum, I'm not surprised it was tight on you. It fit me just right, but I'm 14 neck, 36R jacket, 28 waist. I'm not muscular at all, obviously.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a similar athletic-type build 16 1/2 neck, 44R jacket, 34 waist and its damn tough to find a good fitting shirt that doesn't wear like a tent. I will have to pick up some slim fit when BB holds their next sale (before/just after the Holidays?)


----------



## AskDandy (Jul 3, 2010)

I work out. Ten inch drop which seems to be the average for athletic types. The extra slim is _almost_ perfect... except the chest is just tight enough that the top buttons get pulled and you can see the fabric stretching. Slim fit is perfect for my chest/back, but the rest of the shirt is noticeably baggier. If you're patient and want to look around at other brands, I'd suggest looking around at other brands. But if you're stuck on BB, then go slim fit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In that case, why not get the slim fit and then take in the waist?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

PeterW said:


> I have a similar build (lots of swimming). I find that slim shirts and just too tight in the chest. I go with the traditional full cut and am much happier. But there is a lot of material around the waist (tucked to the back). As has been discussed here a million times, some (me included) like that look. Others do not.


Now _that's the truly traditional way to do it _PeterW. That's the way the athletically built guys did it before all these slim, x-slim, etc. came along and it looks great and, IMHO, actually accentuates an athletic build more than these fitted jobs. Get a good starch in that baby and let the back billow. Skinny ocbds just don't look right to me. A full cut shirt complete with bigger sleeves, etc. has a certain presence and substance about it--if one wear's it right--that the slim jims just can't duplicate. But, I'm old school I know and I sure won't be trying out for any gladiator movies anytime soon. Just agreeing with PeterW in this exchange of ideas.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

One more thing to consider: athletic builds can mean a larger neck in comparison with other measurements. For example, I wear a 40L suit but have a 16.5 neck (15.5 is probably more in keeping 40L measurements). 

REMEMBER that body of shirt is entirely dependent on neck size. I am in a hotel room at the moment, so I'm basing this on recollection, but the difference between a Mercer 15.5 and a Mercer 16.5 = around 5 inches more in the chest.

So, if you are like me, a larger neck size matched with a body from a smaller neck size works perfectly. Mercer 16.5 neck with a 15.5 body. Not a slim fit by any means. A generous cut.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Is it just me or has the regular fit BB OCBD become... more traditional in fit recently? I just received a few I ordered during the after x-mas sale and there is substantially more billowing around the lower back. What's strange is that I've gained about 1.5'' in my chest and am far thicker in my mid/lower back since I last bought BB OCBDs in regular. Any ideas? Meanwhile.. off to try a slim fit.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a 17.5 neck 44R/36W. I tried the extra-slim once but found it too tight in the chest. The BB slim fit is a nice comfortable fit for me.

I also do as PeterW suggests with my Mercers and order a smaller body from the neck size with the slim jim cut. I find I still have a generously cut shirt.


----------

